# Válvula 6418 miniatura con bajo voltaje



## AMiranda (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola, ¿qué opinais sobre este circuito?

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/6418-Tube-Preamp-Headphone-Kit/

Usa válvulas 6418:

http://tubedata.itchurch.org/sheets/127/6/6418.pdf

qué opinais de usar la 6418 o similar para realizar un "pequeño" preamplificador para guitarra con bajo voltaje??

como veis, tengo mucha curiosidad y ganas de experimentar algo diferente.

por lo que parece, dicha válvula se usa en un micrófono de condensador Audio Technica (AT3060) y en vez de alimentar la válvula como es habitual con una fuente externa, se alimenta directamente de la phantom procedente del previo. Por lo que parece el voltaje máximo del plate es 30v, con un voltaje de 12v o 15v procedente de una fuente regulada externa o incluso con dos pilas de 9v funcionaría perfectamente. El filamento necesita 1,2v y consume 10mA.

¿que os parece la idea de hacer un mítico fender champ, todavía más pequeño y portátil?

este es el esquema del Fender Champ:


http://www.paleoelectronics.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/champ_5f1_schem.gif


En un principio necesitaría 4 válvulas, dos para el previo y otra u otras dos para la potencia para que diese al menos 1 w y poder integrarlo todo en una pequeño cabinet parecido a esto:

YouTube - Orange Micro crush with halfload battery

Digo yo que podría coger ese esquema y adaptar los valores de las resistencias y condensadores al voltaje correspondiente y pensándolo bien, quizá ya no haría falta el transformador para el altavoz.

Un saludo!!


----------



## ppaappoo (Oct 7, 2009)

Muy bueno, se podria hacer uno de un solo canal y amplificarlo con algun TDA para tener un amplificador valvular de bolsillo.

Servira este??


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 8, 2009)

de donde has sacado eso!!! jeje

muy bueno!!!

parece que con una de 9v basta y una de 1,5 para los filamentos con una resistencia en serie.

si queremos añadir un control de ganancia, creo que lo suyo sería poner en serie otra válvula y entre las dos el control de ganancia, ¿cómo lo veis?

es cierto lo que dices, otra opción es hacerlo como pedal y tener un amplificador a válvulas y conectarlo a cualquier speaker.

gracias por el esquema!

por aquí un previo interno de micrófono de condensador...

http://www.naiant.com/images/MSH-4v2_Condenser_Mic.GIF


----------



## sprenc (Jun 19, 2010)

pues te voy a decir que no sirve de nada amplificaar primero a bulbos y despues hecharlo todo a perder contransistores y sobre todo integrados aunque es muy buen circuito y gracias por el aporte


----------



## AMiranda (Jun 21, 2010)

hay diseños híbridos que suenan muy bien...esto no deja de ser un experimento...

me baso en hechos empíricos, ya que monté un pequeño pedal para guitarra basado en una 12au7 alimentada con bajo voltaje y despúes un pequeño LM386 conectado al altavoz de una radio a válvulas antigua y sonaba bastante bien la verdad...

en cierta parte tienes razón que lo suyo sería usar una válvula para la potencia ya si nos ponemos...aunque no creo que con la propia 6418 se pueda hacer...se te ocurre otra forma?

Un saludo!!


----------

